# burton missions or k2 cinch ctc



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Cant speak on the cinch but i own a pair of missions and they have held up great over the past two seasons. Ive taken some pretty awkward falls too that twisted them up and they only thing i had to replace was a broken ladder strap which was nothing. The ladder strap was more my fault anyways cause i stepped on it lol.


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

can't speak for the cinch but my missions are going onto their 3rd season(i live in australia) and they're still going strong.. there was a time when i too was seriously looking at ur step in bindings(cinch, flow etc) but in the end it came down to weight.. a few years ago the step in were heavier when straps but i think they're better now... and reliability.. i dunno.. but to me more moving parts means more *potential* problems... 

but like i said... my missions are still doing the job.. and i've progressed heaps since i first got them and only now am i starting to outgrow them a little cause i'm probably after something abit lighter.. 

el


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

haha you guys are selling me on the missions. I wish someone would respond who has the k2's, but the missions are cheaper also, but the cinches are priced very well for step ins. I guess it comes down to which one is more durable.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

missions 
the toe straps a major plus to


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Skip the cinch's...if you're going to do step in buy Flows


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I own the cinch's. I like them a lot. I have never had anything break or go wrong with them. Used them for 2 seasons so far. These have been my only bindings so I can not compare them ro something else unfortunately. They are very fast to get into which is why I bought them. But overall I like them. I'm stil pretty new so I haven't done much jibbing minus the basic rails. I do go off a few ramps and still so far so good


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The problem with the cinch's isn't so much the binding itself as it is the weight of that binding. Flow has made significant progress to improve the weight and durability of their bindings while the Cinch's for the most part are the same design they came out with a few years ago. The Flow's also open lower in the back to make getting your foot in easier. I had flow's a few years ago and couldn't stand them because they were bulky, heavy and not very responsive so I switched right back to regular strap bindings. Now over the last couple of years the improvements in flows has been significant to the point where I'm seriously thinking of going back to them. I rode a friends deck with NXT-AT's last season and liked them better than my Union Data's which I love. 

Another option if you want a quick entry but still ride normal straps is to look into the K2 Auto's


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> The problem with the cinch's isn't so much the binding itself as it is the weight of that binding.


Agreed. I own Flow Fives, K2 Cinch, and some Salomon standard bucklers. I have 2 boards. So I've mounted the Flows and the Salomons. The Flows are crap when the new snow is thick, so I use the board with the Salomons. But the Cinch is just a heavy, bulky binding, and it feels unresponsive -- maybe too much flex, not sure. There is a more expensive version of the Cinch that may be better. I actually like the Cinch design, just not impressed with the implementation.


----------



## Turrrbo Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with Flow, a buddy and I both got mission bindings and found that they came undone very easily when any amount of snow was involved with the rachets. Stay away!


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

my missions ride great and i dont know what the guys talkin about them comming undone, ive ridden mine in some pretty deep powder and never had any problems with them comming undone.


----------

